# Random Questions



## Barlea (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi all! I just have some questions about moving to and living in NZ. 

Our family really wants to make the move there from the United States. Our goal is to move by January 2015, when our daughter turns 5, so she can start school on time. When she starts at age five will she be Year 0 or Year 1? Also, what will her schedule be like? Will she go 5 days a week all day, do they do have half days at this age or every other day? She does not attend school now and if she is going to have to dive in with a full time schedule, I may put her in school part time now so she can ease into it.

There are only two drawbacks to us moving there. We can't bring our pit bull  and the distance from our families. I know it is a long shot to get my parents to move with us, but I was wondering what are the rules/requirements are for a retired couple moving out there? Do they have to pay a bunch of money or can they just go (with proper visas of course)? Would it be better for one of them to work part time, even for just a little while?

Where is the best place to live for a job in manufacturing? My husband is a buyer for a manufacturing company and because he is experienced, would like to stay in that position. We are looking to live in Hamilton, but will obviously go where the jobs are. Does anyone know of a job location company that works with manufacturing companies to find employees? 

Culture shock? What is the biggest difference between living there and in the US? What was the hardest adjustment? What do you like LEAST about living there? What is your favorite part of living there? 

Okay... I guess that is enough for now ! Thanks in advance for any and all responses!


----------



## Barlea (Jul 9, 2013)

I forgot to ask, if we plan to be there by January 2015, when should we start getting our documents together and do the EOI and all of that? How long does the process generally take?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Barlea said:


> Hi all! I just have some questions about moving to and living in NZ. Our family really wants to make the move there from the United States. Our goal is to move by January 2015, when our daughter turns 5, so she can start school on time. When she starts at age five will she be Year 0 or Year 1? Also, what will her schedule be like? Will she go 5 days a week all day, do they do have half days at this age or every other day? She does not attend school now and if she is going to have to dive in with a full time schedule, I may put her in school part time now so she can ease into it. There are only two drawbacks to us moving there. We can't bring our pit bull  and the distance from our families. I know it is a long shot to get my parents to move with us, but I was wondering what are the rules/requirements are for a retired couple moving out there? Do they have to pay a bunch of money or can they just go (with proper visas of course)? Would it be better for one of them to work part time, even for just a little while? Where is the best place to live for a job in manufacturing? My husband is a buyer for a manufacturing company and because he is experienced, would like to stay in that position. We are looking to live in Hamilton, but will obviously go where the jobs are. Does anyone know of a job location company that works with manufacturing companies to find employees? Culture shock? What is the biggest difference between living there and in the US? What was the hardest adjustment? What do you like LEAST about living there? What is your favorite part of living there? Okay... I guess that is enough for now ! Thanks in advance for any and all responses!


Hi,

Children usually start school on their 5th birthday or the nearest school day after their 5th birthday. The primary school year normally runs Jan to Dec.

See this wiki link for more info which suggests primary school start is year 1.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Education_in_New_Zealand

As far as I know children attend school full time Mon-Fri for 6-7hrs a day.

If you do not gain residency you will have to pay for schooling associated with international students.

Unless your parents have heaps of money to invest in NZ there's not much chance of them being allowed entry until you have been a resident for a few years and you earn enough to sponsor them until they get residency themselves through the family/retirement stream.
You need to research the immigration website for suitable visas or the process available to them.

www.immigration.govt.nz

I assume you are wanting to apply for residency via the skilled migrant route with your husband as the main applicant and using his skills, qualifications and experience ?
Have you had a look at the requirements and filled in the points indicator - what score do you get ?
Is your husbands role on the long term skill shortage list ?
What sort of manufacturing ?

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/skilledmigrant/
https://www.immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator/

If you aren't eligible to apply this way then the only option for you is to secure a job offer in NZ from an accredited employer and go for Temporary Work Visas which may well lead you down the path of residency eventually.
Your child would have to go on a mixture of visitor/study visas depending when you arrived.
Also this way would postpone when your parents could apply as you would not be residents for maybe a couple of years so it may take 5 years before you are eligible to sponsor them.

Sorry it all seems to be a lot of if's and but's at the moment.
Need to know if you've actually done any research to come to NZ and have a plan ?


----------



## Barlea (Jul 9, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Children usually start school on their 5th birthday or the nearest school day after their 5th birthday. The primary school year normally runs Jan to Dec.
> 
> ...


When I was on here a few months ago, there was mention of a Year 0, which from what I understood was the equivalent of kindergarten in the US. Since the seasons/school year are opposite us, I knew she would start at age five, but wasn't sure which year she would fall into. I was unable to find information about the actual day to day schedule/times for this young age. I also read that even though the majority of children start at age five, they are not required to go to school until age 6, which again leads me to my question of what year will she be in?

As far as my parents, that is what I assumed, but wanted to double check.

Yes, we are going the skilled migrant route, yes we have a plan and have been researching for several months, just trying to fill in the gaps. It does not matter what type of manufacturing, because as mentioned, he is a BUYER and his job is to purchase and keep track of inventory. The type of inventory is unimportant. I am a stay at home mom, but will go back to work at least part time once our youngest is in school full time. His job is on the special skills list and mine is on the future expansion list, and he gets enough points on his own, so our odds are pretty darn good if you ask me .


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Barlea said:


> When I was on here a few months ago, there was mention of a Year 0, which from what I understood was the equivalent of kindergarten in the US. Since the seasons/school year are opposite us, I knew she would start at age five, but wasn't sure which year she would fall into. I was unable to find information about the actual day to day schedule/times for this young age. I also read that even though the majority of children start at age five, they are not required to go to school until age 6, which again leads me to my question of what year will she be in? As far as my parents, that is what I assumed, but wanted to double check. Yes, we are going the skilled migrant route, yes we have a plan and have been researching for several months, just trying to fill in the gaps. It does not matter what type of manufacturing, because as mentioned, he is a BUYER and his job is to purchase and keep track of inventory. The type of inventory is unimportant. I am a stay at home mom, but will go back to work at least part time once our youngest is in school full time. His job is on the special skills list and mine is on the future expansion list, and he gets enough points on his own, so our odds are pretty darn good if you ask me .


 Hi, Found this extract :- "A child starting primary school for the first time between July (when the school roll is counted) and 31 December of a school year, and aged between five and six, will be classed as year 0. Children who begin school for the first time between 1 January and before the July roll count will be classed as year 1. Children most commonly start school when they turn five even though schooling is compulsory from age six. Where children start school for the first time after the age of six, they are placed in the same year as other children of the same age". Ok I got your husband is a BUYER and currently in manufacturing, so I expect you mean he meets the occupation of Supply and Distribution Manager (Procurement Professional) 133611 off the Long Term Skill Shortage List (LTSSL). If so he must meet the exact academic and experience requirements to claim the bonus points for work experience in this occupation. I'd be interested to know the points you have calculated, just to give you a second opinion ? Good luck with the process.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

> Culture shock? What is the biggest difference between living there and in the US? What was the hardest adjustment? What do you like LEAST about living there? What is your favorite part of living there?
> 
> Okay... I guess that is enough for now ! Thanks in advance for any and all responses!


The differences may be either minor, or major depending on where you are coming from. NZ *is* a nation based on farming, and despite the fact that over 80% of the population lives in urban areas, in general there is a sort of "rustic-ness" that most of it is swathed in. If you are coming from a US metropolitan area to a rural kiwi area, it will probably feel very behind the times, and dated. If you are coming from a rural US state/area and move to inner city Auckland, it may be much more fast paced than you expected... so, it's all very dependent on what >you< are coming from. I came from a large, diverse city in California and moved to the 2nd largest city in the nation (Christchurch). To me, the city is small, but, it is a nice kind of small. 

The culture shock I had was at how poorly weatherized the homes (in general) are... even modern homes don't have the sort of insulation and windows we would expect (in the US) for a nation that gets major polar blasts from Antarctica. 

I never fully realized how little alcohol the average American drinks until I moved here. I still haven't fully gotten over how dominate alcohol is in the socialization of the nation. 

Kiwis tend to be more passive about things that would rile Americans up: politics, the environment, etc. They are much more reserved in their expressiveness, and tend to not want to be a bother... 

I haven't been especially impressed with the medical care, it's on the conservative side, imo. But, I worked as a nurse for many, many years in the US healthcare system, which despite all its ugly financial flaws, really is the best in the world--so, it's really not fair to compare the two.

Sticker shock at the cost of living was huge the first year, now I hardly notice unless it's completely obvious that I'm being ripped off! lol

Those are the "negatives" I encountered. The positives were: friendly people, totally willing to help with just about anything; they LOVE their country... love, love, love to the point of it being justthisside of complete myopia.. but, hey, we've got the same types in 'Murica. The land is immeasurably beautiful, the schools do lots of great things that long ago went the way of the Dodo in the US: field trips year round, swimming lessons and pools in primary school... social activities, etc. Nice stuff that builds a network. There are so many amazing things to do outdoors it isn't even funny... just take your pick, there is something for everyone. We're super close to Oz if you ever want a quick break... I could go on, but won't. Just do your homework, plan and prepare, save and save, then save some more! Best of luck!


----------

